# Season of Mists, Mytholmroyd, Sun 8th Oct 2017



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

The annual Season of Mists audax will soon be upon us again - link to Audax event page. It is a very challenging metric century-plus-a-bit from Mytholmroyd out over some lumpy West Yorkshire hills and over the border into Lancashire for some VERY lumpy Lancashire hills, before looping round and coming back over some more WY lumpiness! 

There are usually several CycleChat members riding, some a lot faster than me, but most years I find other CC riders to join me at about 7-7.5 hours pace.

Take a look HERE at the ride threads for previous years and see if you fancy joining me. If you think you are fit enough and are free on the day, post below.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

I just entered online.

In my experience, the weather on SoM tends to be very good or very bad! I have ridden some lovely editions of the event. I have done a few fairly grim ones and one was so bad that I abandoned early on and got back to event HQ before the local area started to flood! 

I'm doing my best to make sure that we get good weather again this time ...


----------



## Kestevan (27 Sep 2017)

Not for me @ColinJ 8/10 is my Birthday, and all being well I will have been out carousing the previous evening.
The SOM is a bit lumpy for attempting with a hangover...

Hope all who do it have a good one.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Not for me @ColinJ 8/10 is my Birthday, and all being well I will have been out carousing the previous evening.
> The SOM is a bit lumpy for attempting with a hangover...
> 
> Hope all who do it have a good one.


Well, Happy Future Birthday, and I hope that the hangover is not TOO bad!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2017)

Pah - I have come down with a bad cold since last Saturday's Scarborough forum ride. A long ride when already showing signs of having caught a bug, followed by a good soaking towards the end and then 2.5 hours in wet cycling kit to get home tipped me over the edge ...

It is unlikely that I will be well enough for SoM on Sunday - it is too hard a route to tackle when feeling rough. Unless I improve rapidly, I will give the actual event a miss and try to get the ride in before the clocks go back.

I still recommend that you try the event if you wil be in the area on Sunday and like a challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2017)

I decided to be sensible and postponed my ride until later in the month. I am still coughing and spluttering and will need a few more days before getting back on the bike.

This time round it was one of the very nice days for SoM so it was a pity to miss it. I just went for a stroll over the local hills instead.

I'll try to ride the route before the clocks go back and see if I can do it in 6 hours. If I ride solo then I won't be stopping at any cafes or getting distracted by random conversation. I managed it in 6 hours in the past but I was younger and fitter then.


----------

